# Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...



## schbeig (10. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, ich habe den entsprechenden Post nicht übersehen. 
ABER: ich habe nichts gefunden, dass so aussieht wie mein Fisch (siehe Foto). 

Das ist jetzt das zweite Jahr in Folge, dass mein __ Schleierschwanz im Frühjahr verschwindet und und nach ca. einer Woche völlig zerrupft wieder auftaucht. 
Auch letztes Jahr hat die komplette Schwanzflosse gefehlt, die anderen Flossen waren völlig in Ordnung. Dieses Jahr ist leider die Schwanzwurzel mit verletzt und auch der restliche Fisch sieht ziemlich mitgenommen aus. Ich hab ihn jetzt separat getan und hoffe, dass der Schwanz wieder nachkommt...

Die anderen Fische (10-12 Goldfische und drei Koi) haben nichts, die Flossen sind völlig okay, keiner hat etwas ähnliches. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich die Katze vom Nachbarn in Verdacht, dass kommt mir jetzt aber wenig logisch vor...

Hattet ihr sowas schon mal? Ist das Flossenfäule? 
Machen Koi sowas?
Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr...

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!
Lieben Gruß und schöne Ostern
Caro


----------



## scholzi (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

 Caro und :willkommen im Forum,
kann es sein, das du einen Krebs im Teich hast?
Da der __ Schleierschwanz sehr langsam ist, könnte ihn ein Krebs erwischt haben!

Sieht echt schlimm aus

Es werden sich bestimmt noch erfahrenere User melden und dir helfen


----------



## schbeig (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Hallo Robert!

Danke für deinen Willkommensgruß und deine Antwort. 

Wenn, dann ist der Krebs illegal in meinem Teich. Eingesetz hab ich jedenfalls keinen. :-( 

Zumindest frisst er, das lässt mich hoffen!

Ich warte also auf weitere Hinweise zum Zustand des kleinen Fischs...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Also nach Flossenfäule sieht mir das nicht aus  Eher "mechanisch", also irgendwie angefressen. Koi machen sowas durchaus, ich hatte vorletztes Jahr einen kleinen Koi der auch unsere Schleierschwänze angefressen hat


----------



## SilviaN. (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Hallo liebe Caro,
ich habe auch Schleierschwänze aber diese eben im Aquarium, bitte nicht haun wenn ich nun schreibe das Schleierschwänze nichts bei den Kois und größeren Goldfischen zu suchen haben.
Da sie viel zu langsam sind um davon zu schwimmen, wenn einer sie anfrisst. 

Ich tippe auf jeden Fall auf die Kois oder Goldfische und wenn die erst einmal Gefallen an dem kleinen __ Schleierschwanz gefunden haben werden die das immer wieder machen.
Selbst Schleierschwänze untereinander können sich arge Verletzungen zufügen, wie bei den Teleskopen die Augen auslutschen usw.
In einem anderen Forum hat ein Mitglied berichtet das die Welse sowas veranstaltet haben.
Wenn die Schwanzwurzel nicht mehr da ist würde ich den Fisch erlösen, die wird meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr nachwachsen.
Liebe Grüße 
Silvia


----------



## rainthanner (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Hallo, 

mechanisch sieht mir das nicht aus, zumal es auch an der Rückenflosse geschädigt aussieht. 

Der Fisch sollte aus dem Teich und dunkel in Leitungswasser gehalten werden. 
Dann sieht man auch, ob sich Besserung einstellt, oder ob es sich weiterhin verschlechtert. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## chromis (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Hallo,

__ Schleierschwanz und Teichhaltung war zwar schon eltiche Male hier Thema,
trotzdem hier nochmals der Hinweis, dass die Golfischformen mit rundlichem Körperbau nicht für den Gartenteich geeignet sind.

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/aq-teich.htm :


> Nur die harten kommen in'n Garten …
> Die Teichhaltung kommt grundsätzlich nur für die gestreckten Rassen in Betracht, also den Normalen (Einfachen) __ Goldfisch, den Kometenschwanz, den Grasgoldfisch (Wakin) und die beiden Shubunkins (vgl. Kapitel Zuchtformen). Alle Varietäten mit rundem Körperbau sind einerseits wesentlich wärmebedürftiger und krankheitsempfindlicher und andererseits aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Merkmale nicht in der Lage, in einem Teich ausreichend Nahrung aufzunehmen und sich angemessen zu bewegen.


----------



## schbeig (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. 
Das Problem hat sich heute Nacht leider von selber erledigt. 
Das war der einzige __ Schleierschwanz im Teich, er war ein Geschenk und ich konnte ihn schlecht ablehnen... 

Nun kommt auch kein neuer mehr nach.
Offensichtlich taugen sie nicht wirklich für draussen!

Trotzdem vielen Dank und frohe Oster
Caro


----------



## SilviaN. (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin ratlos! Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...*

Hallo Rainer
generell würde ich das so nicht unterstützen das die Schleierschwänze nicht genügend Nahrung finden würden, die gründeln genauso wie die Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin.
Nur würde ich es in unseren Gefilden in Deutschland nicht unbedingt raten diese im Teich zu halten. Wegen der langen Winter, krankheitsgempfindlicher sind Schleierschwänze nicht, ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
Ob sie wärmebedürftiger sind, das sei dahin gestellt, es sind halt Hochleistungszuchtformen.
ich habe z. B. von meinen Schleierschwänzen zufälligerweise Nachwuchs gehabt, die aber keinesfalls den gleichen Körperbau hatten wie die Eltern, es waren ganz normale Goldfische mit einem vielleicht bisserl längeren Schwanz wie die Normalo-Goldies.

Wenn es bei uns im Winter nicht so arg kalt werden würde, nicht weniger als vielleicht nur 2-3 Grad Plus dann würde ich auf jeden Fall dazu raten die Schleierlis draussen zu halten. Das werden nämlich Riesenmonster wenn die im Teich leben dürfen.

Viele liebe Grüße
Silvia
 und Caro ist besser das er sterben durfte, das war sicherlich eine Quälerei für den armen Kerle.

Und Dir auch noch frohe Ostern


----------

